# Ralls County Future Super Speedway



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some pics of the construction accomplished so far today. The speedway is going together. 7' 7" across & 23' long. 6 lanes.
None of this wouldn't have been possible without Smalltime. Thanks a lot.
-fcb


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Man, that looks awsome! Are you looking at a grand opening this spring? Save me a spot on the podium.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That, is looking WAY cool!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That is a MONSTER!! It looks great!! Nice craftsmanship! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Rolls


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that's HUGE!!! I can't wait to see this finished!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hey Cowboy:
You and Humpy should have teemed up sooner now that you gto money backin ya you can put in some grandstands and a Beer gerden whoo hoooo. Good Job glad you HJave the space for such an awesome track in such an awesome playroom.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good guys.
I'm getting a little teary eyed..........


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's gonna be one fast track!!! Hope I get the chance to take lap or 100...RM


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

that trak is screamin for some tall gears and staggered tire set-up! bring provisions if ya deslot in turn 2 and 3 it looks like a long hike!! enjoy


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome Lendell!! Absolutely awesome!

Gary


----------



## triple20 (Feb 2, 2001)

Wow! looks great Lendell  someone has been busy cutting wedges  great straights...awesome!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That won't just be fast - it'll be _Talladega fast_. :thumbsup::thumbsup: Looks awesome!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I got this track from Smalltime. He designed & built it. Now he's ready to move on to a different style track. I was fortunate enough to be able to get this track from him. Now I'm putting it all back together again in my building. It's gonna be a sweet addition.
--fcb


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

smalltime has "godfather" status in my eyes.... lets see great builder first and foremost now he,s built a trak that lives with you. wanna bet he can wind arms and paint ! maybe cast a body or 2? smalltime stepped up big when it came time for the "gypsy build" remeber that? dont know him but i,d have him on my team anytime!!!! eagery waiting for more pics of that monster 5 mile!!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Let me know when it is up and running - I will have to make a trip south and play on that!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Can you sayHUGE!!!!!

Really cool and it looks fast!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Any pic updates? WE"RE DYIN HERE!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fordcowboy,

Holy Round and Round we go...dosy, dosy, doh!!

Bob...it looks real fast...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's a picture of the front straightaway with curve. I need to work on the back straightaway, but my cordless drill ran out of power.  
When I get the track screwed down I still have a wall to put up & I may put a fence up & do some more to it. 
I still have to put the rails in.
Later,
fcb


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Lookin' good Cowboy!

I would lay rail BEFORE putting up the walls though.


----------



## CraigB_3 (Jul 12, 2008)

that looks real nice! Any updates?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Weeeelllll, the track set up has taken a backseat. The blizzard arrived & I lost a week there. I do have one lane done though. Then sciatica set in & I've dealt with that for the last 3 weeks. The doc says it takes 6 - 8 wks to get over. I'll be glad to get it over with. I'm on muscle relaxers, anti flammatory, & pain meds. 
My mom was in the hospital; my daughter had scheduled appendix surgery & I was in the ER; all within 12 hours. 
I have 2 cub scout groups that want to come & play. So I have a lot to do, I just have to get to feeling better. AND SOON.
Thanks for the interest,
fcb


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Hey Kowboy :
You get urself healed up b4 you worry bout slot carz... They will be there waitin for you and you'll have a lot more fun doin it when ya feel better to. Take CAre Doctors orders. OK ?
DR. Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ooo man I feel for ya there with the sciatica. Suffered a serious bout of that sciatica a few years ago after a ruptured disc at L5 S1 and it was brutal. I won't start offering advice but finding a specialist will do you wonders in the future.  Hang in there!


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

smalltime said:


> looks good guys.
> I'm getting a little teary eyed..........


tim is that you (old) track????????


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

mahorsc said:


> tim is that you (old) track????????


That's a big 10-4 good buddy.:wave:


Remember....you all didn't have the room.


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

Lendell I hope everyone is doing better.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Take care Cowboy & hope you are feeling better soon. 

Bob...pain sucks...zilla


----------

